# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Një pikturë nga Alush Shima shitet 1 milion $

## denku

Private Collections-


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since 1992 Alush Shima's paintings have been eagerly acquired around the world by major art collectors, including such notables as George Bush, Michael Caine and the Getty's.




London Debut 

Flowers 




(Click on a category to view a selection of works.) 


Landscapes 

Village Scenes 




Interiors 

Retrospective 





"It is a privelege to witness viewers' reactions to Alush's once-hidden art. I've seen some giggle like children and others choke back tears. At his last exhibition, an elderly woman simply hugged him and whispered 'Thank you.'" 

-Ricky Padro,
Art Agent

----------


## denku

http://alushshima.com/ldn4a.gif

----------


## denku

http://alushshima.com/bg1a.gif

----------


## denku

http://alushshima.com/vi32a.gif

----------


## denku

http://alushshima.com/ls28a.gif


http://alushshima.com/ls31a.gif


http://alushshima.com/ls30a.gif


http://alushshima.com/ls25a.gif

----------


## denku

http://alushshima.com/fl19a.gif
manjolat ne dhomen e verdhe(1992)
http://alushshima.com/fl98a.gif
hyacinth ne vazo blu(1999)
http://alushshima.com/fl17a.gif
calla lilies(1995)
http://alushshima.com/fl97a.gif
white popies(1999)

"Even a flower seems to be a statement; that even in the darkest hour, a darkness which he understood intimately, there is a seed of hope."

-Journalist Matin Bartel

----------


## Dita

*"Shima is a superb Colourist with the boldness of the early Fauvists."*

-Art Critic Daniel Farson
London's Daily Mail



http://alushshima.com/ldn9.gif

The white vase



http://alushshima.com/ldn10.gif

The magic forest


http://alushshima.com/ldnb1.gif

Irises in green room (1989)


http://alushshima.com/ldnb2.gif

Midnight (1974)


http://alushshima.com/ldnb3.gif

Snow Storm (1995)

----------


## Dita

*"All the time he suffered mental torment overwhether he should paint at all."*

-Journalist Petar Hadji-Ristic
London's Daily Telegraph




http://alushshima.com/in40.gif

"The yellow sofa" (1995)



http://alushshima.com/in41.gif

"Interior with fireplace" (1995)



http://alushshima.com/in42.gif

"The brown vase"(1993)



http://alushshima.com/in43.gif

"The blue room" (1993)



http://alushshima.com/in44.gif

"Artist's studio" (1996)



http://alushshima.com/in45.gif

"The green door" (1996)



http://alushshima.com/in99.gif

"The blue sofas" (1995)



http://alushshima.com/in98.gif

"Plants in my studio" (1993)

----------


## Dita

*"With such a God-given talent and passion for color, I don't think there was ever a question in Alush's mind of painting for the dark regime; This most certainly would have killed him."*

-Ricky Padro,
Art Agent 




http://alushshima.com/ls24.gif

"Autumn Forest" (1990)



http://alushshima.com/ls26.gif

"Hillside Village" (1998)



http://alushshima.com/ls27.gif

Albanian Landscape (1997)



http://alushshima.com/ls28.gif

"Apple Orchard" (1997)



http://alushshima.com/ls29.gif

"Sunset" (1995)



http://alushshima.com/lsb9.gif

"Childhood Forest" (1997)



http://alushshima.com/lsb10.gif

"The old tree" (1998)



http://alushshima.com/lsb9b.gif

"Albanian Haystacks" (1998)



http://alushshima.com/vi37.gif

"Spring Orchard" (1998)



http://alushshima.com/fl21.gif

"The lilly pond" (1994)

----------


## Dita

*"Art which approaches childhood is art of the highest quality."

-Alush Shima*



//alushshima.com/vi36.gif

"Ancient Albanian village" (1999)



//alushshima.com/vi38.gif

"Downtown in Tirana" (1984)



/alushshima.com/vi39.gif

"Mountain village" (1997)



//alushshima.com/vib11.gif

"Country village" (1997)



//alushshima.com/vib12.gif

"Spring in Tirana" (1993)



//alushshima.com/vi35.gif

"My village" (1998)



//alushshima.com/vib12b.gif

"Magic Snow" (1998)

----------


## Dita

*Self Portrait*

----------


## Dita

*Alush Shima - BIOGRAFI*



*1942*  Born in Tirana, Albania. 

*1949*  Encouraged by his father to take up painting. 

*1960*  Finishes School of Fine Arts in Tirana. 

*1965*  Graduates from the Tirana Art Academy but is uninspired by the official art movement of Socialist Realism. 

*1966*  Becomes a set painter for the Albanian Film Studio and nourishes a passion for bright colors and simple forms. 

*1973*  Burns over 150 works (considered "decadent") after secret police arrest his closest friend, artist Ali Oseku. 

*1974*  For the next fifteen years, Shima is forced to paint in secret. Painting on cardboard, wood and even stretched sugar sacks, he hides his vibrant still lifes and landscapes in the attic. 

*1990*  Democratic changes allow Shima to open his first exhibitions in Albania and Greece. He is viewed by many as a hero. 

*1992*  Sell-out exhibition at the Roy Miles Gallery in London; Art critic Daniel Farson of the Daily Mail calls Shima "a superb Colourist. . . who had endured. . .a persecution we cannot imagine." 

*1993*  Spring- Group exhibition; Palm Beach, Florida.
Summer- Personal exhibition; Saanenmoser, Switzerland.
Winter- Personal exhibition; Gstaad, Switzerland. 

*1994*  Shima is appointed Director of Albania's National Art Museum.
Summer- Sell-out exhibition, Greece.
December-Personal exhibition; Gstaad, Switzerland. 

*1995*  Former US President George Bush visits Shima at his studio and calls him a "great artist."
Spring- Artist wins award at Malta Biennial Art Festival.
Summer- Group exhibition; Soho, New York. 

*1996*  February- Personal exhibition; Gstaad, Switzerland.
June- Shima is elected to the Albanian parliament.
Summer- Group exhibition; Chicago, Illinois. 

*1997*  February- Shima resigns from the parliament to focus solely on his painting.
December- Personal exhibition; "Triumph of Color" -Gstaad, Switzerland. 

*1998*  Fall- Personal exhibition; Chicago, Illinois.
Winter- Personal exhibition, New Jersey. 

*1999*  Nominated *MAN OF THE YEAR* by American Biographical Institute.
August- Personal exhibition; Chicago, Illinois.

----------


## armando2001

Me thene te drejten nuk kisha degjuar per kete piktor te madh shqiptar sepse ka kohe qe jam larguar nga Shqiperia. Shume rastesisht hasa ne faqen e tij ne internet. Punimet e tij me magjepsen me kombinimin fantastik te ngjyrave si dhe penelaten teper te qarte. Ftoj te gjithe dashamiresit e piktures te vizitojne faqen e tij:

http://www.alushshima.com/sold.html

Klikoni ne secilen nga pikturat per te pare punimet e ndryshme.


Penelate thjesht Fantastike.

----------


## armando2001

Shume nga pikturat e tij jane blere nga artiste te njohur te Hollivudid madje edhe nga ish presidenti Xhorxh Bush(senior).

Pikturat e tij shiten ne sekonda dhe cmimet e tyre rriten nga dita ne dite. Nje tregues i mire ky per cilesine dhe vleresimin e punimeve nderkohe qe konkurenca ne kete dege eshte ne majat e saj.

----------


## Static-X

Pershendetje

Me vejn cudi qe nuk kishe degjuar per Alush Shimen Armando se me te vertete eshte nje nga artistet e kohes me te famshem shqiptar. Nuk e besoj se jam i vetmi qe sheh aq shume jete ne pikturat e tij. me pelqen sidomos teknika dhe kombinimi i ngjyrave qe ka krijuar edhe ne nje fare menyre me kujton Van Gogh-un.
Ky ishte opiniomi im, pak i shkurter por i qarte  :buzeqeshje: 

Henri K.

----------


## ornament

Disa piktura te Alushit i kam pare ne origjinal,  kllouni te siti eshte njera nga ato. Alushi ka profesionalizem ne punen e tij, ate çfare i mungon ne pergjithesi shqiptareve (jo vetem piktore). Duke qene i tille, ne shikim te pare duket sikur tek ai ka dhe me shume ART se tek te tjeret, por kjo veç ne shikim te pare dhe nga ata qe s'jane njohes te vertete te artit. Piktura e tij eshte dekorative, dmth shkon jo keq me mobiljet e nje dhome. Keto jane aresyet qe ai shitet jo pak ne krahasim me piktoret e tjere shqiptare. Fakti qe tabllote e tij blihen nga aktore, bile dhe Bushi, nuk eshte megjithate tregues qe puna e tij ka "vlere" me teper se sa dekorimi i nje dhome, per te cilen folem me lart.

Per mendimin tim piktures se Allushit i mungon madheshtia, ajo qe shihet tek ARTI i vertete, tek "rilindja italiane" pershembell, ose tek "francezet" e shekullit te kaluar.
Kjo vjen ngaqe piktura e tij eshte pa "pretendim", perveçse atij qe folem, pra dekorimit te nje dhome, mnjf te qenurit " pikture familjare".

Mungesa e Temes dhe njefare mesazhi, ben qe piktura e tij te jete me pa "vlere" se Arti i Realizmit Socialist, te piktoreve me te mire shqiptare te epokes. Sepse piktura e tij te pakten deri me sot, nuk eshte MUZEALE.

A+,

----------


## armando2001

Po aq i habitur sa ty jam edhe vete qe nuk kisha degjuar me pare por kam rreth 8 vjet larg Shqiperise dhe jo gjithnje ka qene e mundur te ndjek evenimentet artistike shqipetare.

Me te vertet nje piktor qe te kujton Van Gogun me shpalosjen e nje koloriti plot jete.

----------


## Static-X

Ornament, me te vertete rilindja jo vetem ajo italiane por edhe ajo nordike ka madheshtine e vete, por ne kete periudhe kohe qe ne po jetojme, do ishte pak e veshtire te krijoheshin  ato lloj pikturash. jam dakort me ty qe jane madheshtore nga te gjitha anat , si ajo tematike ashtu edhe ajo profesionale, thjsht ama nqs Alushi do ndermirrte ate iniciative te pershaste artin e vet  bazuar ne artin e rilindjes do quhej nje "piktor me shume" edhe asgje me teper.  Mos harro qe teknologjia ka ndikur dukshem ne art edhe ne vitin 2002 qe jemi ne ato lloj pikturash do ishin thjesht 'Tregim profesionalizmi'. 
Ky ishte opinioni im
respekt Henri

----------


## ornament

Madheshtia nuk eshte lloj dhe as varet nga ai. Kulla Eifel ne Paris eshte nje konstruksion modern, kjo se pengon te jete madheshtor po aq sa muri kinez dhe po aq popullor sa ai. Picasso gjithashtu eshte modern, me moderni nga piktoret, kjo se pengon pikturen e tij te jete madheshtore e ne te njejten kohe muzeale. 
Me qe jam tek Pikaso po tregoj nje ngjarje ; Pikasos ju dha leje ti varte disa nga tabllote e tija ne Louver prane mjeshtrave te tjere te medhenj Tician, Velaskes, e kompani, pasi ndenji nje dite te plote duke i kqyre ai tha : Jane e njejta gje.
Ne çfare ishte ngjashmeria midis tyre, ne stil, ngjyra, teknike, tematike, JO ! Ngjashmeria ishte ne fryme, ne emocion, ne sensibilitet, ne force, mnjf ne jeten qe reflektohej ne to, ishte ne ate qe quhet GRANDEUR , pra MADHESHTI. 
Ngjashmeria e gjithe mjeshterve te medhenj, eshte tek qellimi qe ata kane ne ART, ne veprat e tyre shihet perpjekja titanike per zoterimin e subjektit, qe ata kurre nuk e nenshtrojne ndoshta nga frika mos e vrasin ate. Ata jane skllever te ARTIT  te tyre.

Besoj ske kuptuar gje, aq me mire, sepse edhe ilaçet kur jane me teprice mund te vrasin.

----------


## Static-X

> "Alush suffered a lot during those times, but he absolutely refused to participate in the official exhibitions of Socialist Realist Art. I guess he considered it a type of prostitution."


Jam dakort me ate qe thua per punen e artit edhe ckupton ti me madheshti, por nuk e di pse njerezit duan qe cdo artist ose piktor te ndryshoje duke u bere si dikush tjeter vetem se ate dikushin te tjeret e pelqejne, per kete sjam aspak dakort, nuk e di nese me kuptove apo jo por per mua tematika ne piktura e Shimes me duket mese e qarte duke nenkuptuar qetesimin shpirteror te artistit. Persa i perket thensies se Pikasos i bie qe cdo krijimtari te jete e njejte, duke reflektuar Emocionin, frymen edhe sensibilitetin, vete natyra edhe bota eshte Madheshti.
Henri  K.

----------

